# Wierd question



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

If you come to know about the details of your parents' or siblings' sex life, how would it make you feel? 

I'm repairing my bro's linux installation and have come across few intimate pics of him and my SIL.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*repulsed shiver*

I wouldn't feel any particular way.I'd try to put it out of my head as soon as humanly possible.Hearing about it doesn't bother me at all.Seeing it would be awkward lol


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

I have seen what can't be unseen.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to be friends with a dude who was fixing his girlfriend's mom's pc once and found all sorts of rated x photos of the mom.Really graphic stuff.

He ended up trying to bang the mom.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My best fried once walked in on her parents while there were...ummm...really, really, busy. You hear about kids walking in on parents all the time, but it's usually with a young child. She was 17. She's still a little squicked out about it - twenty years later. 

Like SB, I think I'd probably be okay with hearing about it to a certain, limited and non-way-too-much-information, extent. But visuals would probably freak me right out.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, I saw them about half an hour ago. I won't look at my SIL the same way again when she eats chillidogs.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

On an intellectual level, i'd be happy that my loved one(s) have a healthy relationship. Emotionally, I would prefer not to know the details. Same with close friends. I accidentally busted my parents as a teenager. They didnt see me and i made a hasty exit. I've never brought it up because *I* felt guilty for interrupting their private moment, even though it was a complete accident and I did nothing wrong.

In your case, I would not bring it up. It didn't make you love him any less did it? Unless they were doing something illegal (like involving minors), just keep calm and carry on. It's what we do for family.

Trust me, this is nothing. Wait until you start learning the details of your children's sex lives. That will send you shrieking into the night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Convection said:


> Trust me, this is nothing. Wait until you start learning the details of your children's sex lives. That will send you shrieking into the night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't wanna know.. I don't wanna know.. I don't wanna know.. I don't wanna know.. I don't wanna know..


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

I wouldn't feel anything. My brother is married and I fully expect that he has sex with his wife. I walked in on my parents once when I was going to help my dad fix something (we got out times mixed up and they've always told me to use my key to go into their house). I didn't really care, I apologized and went outside to play with their dog. Nothing was said about the incident and I didn't feel awkward. Why should I be shocked? Married people have sex. Americans are way too repressed when it comes to sexuality - it's as if they think they're the only ones that have sex and no one else does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Ugh. This brings up bad memories. 

More than once I've walked in on my parents. I've also heard them on numerous occasions. 

Your right, you can't unsee or unhear things. Yuck.

I actually am scared to stop by their house now. I am paranoid I will come across them again. I always make sure I call, knock, "accidentally" be loud when I come in etc. 

I'm traumatized. lol.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Ugh. This brings up bad memories.
> 
> More than once I've walked in on my parents. I've also heard them on numerous occasions.
> 
> ...


It' not the most comfortable feeling to "hear" your parents going at it or accidentally walk in on them while in the act, but flip it around for a second. You know, beyond a shadow of a doubt, what it takes to make a marriage strong. Believe it or not, your parents were giving you a model for what marriage is supposed to be about. You learn more from your parents than anyone else, so when it comes to marriage and family interactions, who you are as an adult is based on what you learned as a child.

Would you rather be the kid who knew your parents were active or would you rather be the kid who wondered if his parents ever loved each other since they never so much as touched let alone snuck away for intimacy.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

WhiteRaven said:


> I have seen what can't be unseen.


Bright side: You know your brother is not living a sexless marriage.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Being a computer tech is a lot like being a babysitter or a housecleaner or working in medical settings. You see and hear and learn about a lot of stuff. But after a while, you just see it as normal, whatever. You should feel happy for the couple and then just move along with your thoughts back to where you want them to be. You can choose to obsess about anything you want. The world has many different viewpoints, you need to pick one for your own censorship that works for you.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Convection said:


> Wait until you start learning the details of your children's sex lives. That will send you shrieking into the night.


You would think so, but apparently my Daddy is incredibly unobservant. The house my ex and I built had a lovely view and an extremely private setting, which we took advantage of by including large uncovered windows across the entire back of the house. We more than once found ourselves scrambling off the sofa, diving for clothes, and sprinting into the nearby guest room to dress as my father stepped up onto the back deck. 

So, I sat him down to tell him that he _really_ needed to call at least half an hour before coming over. And that if we didn't answer his call it wasn't okay to just assume it was fine and show up unannounced. Particularly not with a handful of guests he was bringing over to see the house. He replied that the house was always clean enough and I shouldn't worry about things like that. I actually had to say the words, _to my father_, "Daddy, we like to have sex in the living room. Please call ahead." 

The poor man turned beet red. And started calling before coming over.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Bright side: You know your brother is not living a sexless marriage.


You a 'glass-half-full' kinda guy, eh?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I never was curious to know what my parent's sex life was like. With me, that was largely just a "Ycch situation!" Their bedroom was far removed way down at the other end of the house, and I rarely ever ventured there unless I was summoned.

It was the same in that I never wanted to know about my siblings sex life, although I had a couple of my brothers inquire about mine while I was in college, to which I largely replied to them to just, "Get bent!"

And I certainly don't want to know about my kid's sex lives either. Just as long as they are taking precautions against pregnancy is about as much as I really want to know!

I have only been walked in on once: in college, had my GF in the dining room of my parents home at 3AM about to go at it when my old man got up in the middle of the night to get him something to drink out of fridge. He opened the dining room door but never flipped the light on, apparently not seeing us, then closed it to, left the kitchen, and went back to bed, leaving us in there alone in the dark; which had he turned it on, he would have literally caught us both with our pants totally down. 

Conversely, in this lifetime, I have only managed to barge in on only one couple. In my freshman year of college, I haphazardly walked in on a frat brother of mine who seemingly was performing masterful cunnilingus on his GF when I opened up his frat house bedroom door. Needless to say, I immediately got the "hell out of Dodge!"

Guess I'm just "old-line" in seeing or being seen in live sex acts! But if I really have a "need" to see sex outside of being a participant, I'd just as soon see strangers banging away at each other in a good quality porno, which, for me, in reality is extremely rare!*


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *I never was curious to know what my parent's sex life was like. *


God have mercy. Are there people who actually are interested about it?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Rowan said:


> "Daddy, we like to have sex in the living room. Please call ahead."


What your dad heard can't be unheard.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Try having your father tell you your mother was a dead f&ck.
I was tight with my dad but it was a unique relationship that way. Knowing my mom I believe him.
Yes they were divorced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I used to be friends with a dude who was fixing his girlfriend's mom's pc once and found all sorts of rated x photos of the mom.Really graphic stuff.
> 
> He ended up trying to bang the mom.



Ewww


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

To answer your question hell no and hell to the no!



Nothing worse than seeing what can't be unseen my advice just try not to think about it and it will go away.


PS:What type of Linux distro did you repair it's rare to see a Linux distro that needs fixing


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

xakulax said:


> PS:What type of Linux distro did you repair it's rare to see a Linux distro that needs fixing


Ubuntu. It started malfunctioning after an update.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

WhiteRaven said:


> Ubuntu. It started malfunctioning after an update.



Yeah Ubuntu can be a bit twitchy with update's I learned that the hard way lol I still prefer it over windows 8 tho.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> It' not the most comfortable feeling to "hear" your parents going at it or accidentally walk in on them while in the act, but flip it around for a second. You know, beyond a shadow of a doubt, what it takes to make a marriage strong. Believe it or not, your parents were giving you a model for what marriage is supposed to be about. You learn more from your parents than anyone else, so when it comes to marriage and family interactions, who you are as an adult is based on what you learned as a child.
> 
> Would you rather be the kid who knew your parents were active or would you rather be the kid who wondered if his parents ever loved each other since they never so much as touched let alone snuck away for intimacy.


:iagree:

I've heard my parents have sex on more than one occasion and while, at the time, I was not very happy about it, it's at least good to know my parents love each other and still have that closeness. They've been married for 32 years and are happy together. I much prefer that than what my friend got as a child/teen, watching her parents who would not touch each other and fought often. Not exactly teaching her about a loving relationship. 

Although I think seeing something would be worse. I don't want to see anything and luckily never have. My parents openly talk about sex, which doesn't bother me, but please don't share visuals.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> but please don't share visuals.


I know where my bro has his birthmark now


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

WhiteRaven said:


> I know where my bro has his birthmark now






You know this is only going to get more awkward when you go to the beach with them right.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I once found some things about my brother's sex life that I didn't want to know but that was years ago and I really don't think about it.

As for my parents, luckily I didn't walk in on that as a child. If you are an adult I'm not sure how or why it would be all that big of a deal. Something to be avoided for sure but really, grow up. You do it, they do it or your wouldn't be here. 

In fact if they are older and still doing it then you should ask them what their secret is.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Lionelhutz said:


> In fact if they are older and still doing it then you should ask them what their secret is.


So... how would you start such a conversation?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

xakulax said:


> You know this is only going to get more awkward when you go to the beach with them right.


I'll never go to the beach in presence of my SIL again. Now that I know it's not only her face that has freckles. 

Why me? :slap:


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> So... how would you start such a conversation?


 You and your brother? Like this

You. Hey bro, got any pictures of your wife naked?

Bro. No.

You. Wanna buy some?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Try having your father tell you your mother was a dead f&ck.
> I was tight with my dad but it was a unique relationship that way. Knowing my mom I believe him.
> Yes they were divorced.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi lifeistooshort,

Can't say I'd like to hear that kind of thing from either of my parents.

I am still shocked when they casually swear in the presence of my wife or children, considering I was forcibly held by my mother under a running tap while she shoved a bar of soap into my mouth when I was caught swearing as a child. To this day I don't use expletives around them.

Best


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My dad asked me over a few months back to help him remove a virus from his computer. Got the virus, and also got an eyeful of his internet search history. Ew.


----------



## TheCatfish (Jan 3, 2014)

I would shrug my shoulders and say to myself "Well, Sex happens." and probably not mention it.


----------



## Rev. Clonn (Nov 11, 2013)

My wife and I were staying with my Grandparents who were in their 80's right after we got married as our house was damaged in a storm and being repaired. One evening after dinner they were having the same argument different day when my grandmother yelled at the top of her lungs "It's been 22 years since we had sex, what do you expect from me"
We moved to a hotel the next day.


----------



## groovebaer63 (Jan 9, 2014)

WhiteRaven said:


> If you come to know about the details of your parents' or siblings' sex life, how would it make you feel?
> 
> I'm repairing my bro's linux installation and have come across few intimate pics of him and my SIL.


Ask me how I would feel about someone I trust going through my private data...
:scratchhead:


----------



## cursor (Jun 27, 2013)

'murica

We are talking with our mother-in-law absolutely openly about our sex life.
It's a absolutely naturally thing almost EVERYONE does.
Ok, I wouldn't want to watch my brother-in-law masturbating, but thats a different story.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Sex is a normal part of any healthy relationship so it does not bother me at all to know about it, or talk about it. We can talk freely about sex to both my mother-in-law and our kids. We don't go into graphic detail, but we don't hide it either. Out kids know that we have a healthy sex life and we will talk to them if they ask us to help with sexual problems with thier partners. I feel like we have taken a normal and natural part of life and turned it into something dirty or mysterious.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

Lionelhutz said:


> I once found some things about my brother's sex life that I didn't want to know but that was years ago and I really don't think about it.
> 
> As for my parents, luckily I didn't walk in on that as a child. If you are an adult I'm not sure how or why it would be all that big of a deal. Something to be avoided for sure but really, grow up. You do it, they do it or your wouldn't be here.
> 
> In fact if they are older and still doing it then you should ask them what their secret is.


Why should anyone be shocked about another couples sex life? Celebrate that they have one! My wife and I are not "kids" anymore but we do have sex -- as much that we can.:smthumbup:


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I worked with a young gal who told me about her 'old' mom and dad (probably in their late 50's early 60's?) were still going at it like jackrabbits in the kitchen and everywhere else after 35-40 years.

she walked in on them a few times in various places in the house.

she just laughed about it.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> I worked with a young gal who told me about her 'old' mom and dad (probably in their late 50's early 60's?) were still going at it like jackrabbits in the kitchen and everywhere else after 35-40 years.
> 
> she walked in on them a few times in various places in the house.
> 
> she just laughed about it.


Umm... Ahem...


----------



## MotherNature (May 9, 2014)

Dude I still convince myself that my parents only had sex 3 times to produce me and my siblings.....

Its weird though like I know both of my siblings have sex. My older sister its not such a big deal to me...though if I ever found pictures I would burn my eyes out. My younger sister, even though she is in college amd stuff....I like to pretend she is still a virgin...though she has told me she is not....I just cant think that way with her. Its weird

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I know I got my high drive from somewhere  

Yeah, I know my parents did it a lot. I never caught them outright but they were pretty active and we knew it. I also know that my siblings inherited it. 

The thing I'd rather not know is that my bother wasn't getting much from his wife for several years is because she was giving it up to another man.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

WhiteRaven said:


> If you come to know about the details of your parents' or siblings' sex life, how would it make you feel?
> 
> I'm repairing my bro's linux installation and have come across few intimate pics of him and my SIL.


Yum update.....!!!!
:lol: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Now I feel pretty awkward around my SIL, especially when she tries to hug me.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

anyone I'm related to in blood, puke city. anyone that I'm related to through marriage or just friendship, less of a big deal. MIL and FIL would be strange I suppose, but I could move on.


----------

